# Unable to stream Netflix and Amazon



## ando1 (Mar 17, 2009)

First of all, I apologize for the lengthy post, but I am really hoping someone in this community can help or provide some insight as to what the problem is.
I have been having this issue for over a month now and TiVo support has been unable to determine what is going on. I have 2 Bolts that all of the sudden cannot stream anything on Netflix and Amazon. For Netflix I get an error code of *tvq-pm-100 (5.6.1)* and Amazon just states that I have insufficient bandwidth. The other streaming services such as YouTube, Tubi, and Yahoo Sports work on the Bolts without issue. I also have 2 TiVo minis that work fine. I have a FIOS 1Gbps connection and can stream both of these services at 4K on all other devices in my home.

When I first called TiVo support, they had me unplug the Bolts, uncheck the apps from the user preferences menu several times which has not helped. Yesterday I called Netflix to see if they had any suggestions, and they said that everything on my account and my network is fine. They sent me the following link which suggest some fixes for all devices, but it was not specific for TiVo: Netflix Error tvq-pm-100 (5.6.1) That KB suggests that the app data (cache) needs to be cleared in order to fix the issue. I would think that unplugging the TiVos would do this.

Is anyone else having this issue, or has had it in the past? Any suggestions on a fix?

Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The obvious thing to try is also the most brutal, a Clear & Delete Everything reset of the DVR. More of a "last straw" item, since it would snuff all recordings and settings.

_(Copy-able recordings can be transferred to the other DVR prior, and OnePasses and some other settings can be backed-up and restored using KMTTG.)_


----------



## ando1 (Mar 17, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> The obvious thing to try is also the most brutal, a Clear & Delete Everything reset of the DVR. More of a "last straw" item, since it would snuff all recordings and settings.
> 
> _(Copy-able recordings can be transferred to the other DVR prior, and OnePasses and some other settings can be backed-up and restored using KMTTG.)_


Thanks> I did try that on one of the Bolts a few weeks ago but it did not help.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm assuming you have a router.... Take your Bolt and connect it directly into your router. Unplug everything else. You should only have 2 connections. One to your Bolt and the other to your modem. Power off, back on the router. Wait about 1 min. Restart the Bolt. Test. If it works OK, start plugging in other stuff and find your network hog.

If none of this works... you can try resetting your router to default and test. Also make sure your firmware is up to date on your router and your Bolt.

Good luck.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Netflix has sign out of all devices, though I guess you already tried that. Maybe using a new Netflix account or borrowed one might clear the cache.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would start by rebooting everything on the network, including all network devices, at the same time. At least you would know everything is starting from a clean slate, but may very well fix your problem.

This would be easier than the above suggestion, but I agree with that approach as a second step.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

When that *was* happening, I would just switch over to my Roku, which worked perfectly. I always knew it was something to do with the Bolt. But, after reading this forum, someone here was using a laptop cooler, and, I must say, since I've using one(for about 3 weeks, now) I haven't had a single problem with that or anything(I would have to re-start it every so often)...I'm just sayin"...there's been a lot of talk about these units runnin' too hot.


----------



## mgmcotton (Apr 16, 2003)

ando1 said:


> First of all, I apologize for the lengthy post, but I am really hoping someone in this community can help or provide some insight as to what the problem is.
> I have been having this issue for over a month now and TiVo support has been unable to determine what is going on. I have 2 Bolts that all of the sudden cannot stream anything on Netflix and Amazon. For Netflix I get an error code of *tvq-pm-100 (5.6.1)* and Amazon just states that I have insufficient bandwidth. The other streaming services such as YouTube, Tubi, and Yahoo Sports work on the Bolts without issue. I also have 2 TiVo minis that work fine. I have a FIOS 1Gbps connection and can stream both of these services at 4K on all other devices in my home.
> 
> When I first called TiVo support, they had me unplug the Bolts, uncheck the apps from the user preferences menu several times which has not helped. Yesterday I called Netflix to see if they had any suggestions, and they said that everything on my account and my network is fine. They sent me the following link which suggest some fixes for all devices, but it was not specific for TiVo: Netflix Error tvq-pm-100 (5.6.1) That KB suggests that the app data (cache) needs to be cleared in order to fix the issue. I would think that unplugging the TiVos would do this.
> ...


----------



## mgmcotton (Apr 16, 2003)

I was getting 5.2.12 error and used my iPhone app to speak with Netflix. Here is what we did to clear up the error:
1) Unplug the unit for 2 minutes or more. Time with your phone’s clock app to make sure you are at least 2 minutes. Replug the unit back in and let the unit to reboot and the apps to reload. This takes longer than the usual restart.
This cleared up the error for jut a little bit. 

2) If this does not work, replace your HDMI cable. 
I ordered the IBRA 4K cable from Amazon. So far, this has cleared up the issue on my bolt and we have noticed the unit’s screens reaction time are much faster. Now we are getting the issue on our older unit so I ordered a new cable for it.

It seems these issues are caused by an issue with HDMI communications. 

I have my Tivo passing through my Anthem receiver to my Sony TV. I didn’t have to replace the cable from the receiver to the TV. It seems the Tivo has become more picky with the communication via HDMI cable.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Same problem here. Netflix and Amazon not streaming on my Bolt. Funny thing is I have a second Bolt in another room. That one is working fine with Amazon and Netflix. I also have a Roamio still working and it works fine too. My problem seems intermittent as it works some of the time and some of the time it does not. Very weird.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

I have the same issue...

Netflix and Amazon won't work on my Bolt connected wirelessly.

However, the Netflix troubleshooter says I've got 40Mbit throughput to the Bolt.

My Bolt and Romeo in the other rooms work just fine.

What the heck?


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

For the record.

For the past four or five weeks I had a problem streaming from Netflix or Amazon Prime Video on my new Bolt. No error message other than generic "No can do. Try again later" type message.

Weird thing was that I have a second Bolt on the same MOCA network and all is well there. Plus my old Roamios had no problem streaming either.

As far as I could see my network had plenty of bandwidth.

I finally called TIVO support. Here's what they asked me to do:

1) Go to User Preferences/Add and Manage Apps. Check Netflix and Prime Video in the list. (In my case, they were not checked before).









2) Go to User Preferences/Network Settings/Tivo Service Connection.

3) Run Tivo Service Connection. This takes a long time to run. (in my case around 20 to 25 min) You can watch TV while it runs. Run it to 100% completion. It should say "succeeded" after it finishes.

4) Run Tivo Service Connection a second time. I have no idea why it takes two runs but that's what TIVO said to do. Run it to 100% until is says "succeeded."

5) Unplug the power to your Bolt. Wait at least 15 seconds. Plug the power back. The unit should boot. Once it is done booting, try Netflix and Amazon Prime Video. If they do not work, wait. It may take some time before they do. In my case, things were not right immediately, and I had to leave. I came back in two hours and all was well.

TIVO said the key thing is checking Netflix and Prime Video in the manage apps and THEN doing the service connection to update the settings.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

xberk said:


> For the record.
> 
> For the past four or five weeks I had a problem streaming from Netflix or Amazon Prime Video on my new Bolt. No error message other than generic "No can do. Try again later" type message.
> 
> ...


I was having the same issue. My Netflix and Amazon Prime were already checked.

I followed the instructions to the letter, minus the check boxes, and it worked for me as well.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the OP's Apps weren't installed...did your Service Connection(s) take a long time, too?

-KP


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> I think the OP's Apps weren't installed...did your Service Connection(s) take a long time, too?
> 
> -KP


Less than a minute both times. But it just connected a couple hours earlier.


----------



## mgmcotton (Apr 16, 2003)

I tried three suggestions that I found on this site and other places.
1) Reset the Tivo cache 
Press the Tivo button to Home screen>Thumbs down>Thumbs up>Play>Play>Play. Screen will go black for about 10 seconds. Box will then reset the cache.

2) Unplug the box for at least 3 minutes and replug. Let the box reboot and give it time to load all the apps. Unplugging the box for 3 minutes will alllow the box and all the app to shut down and need to be reloaded.

3) Connect to service 2 times. Afterwards, unplug box for 15-30 seconds.

Hopefully, we will see how long this helps. This is not a Tivo box only problems. So many different devices, including Fire Sticks, and smart TV's are having this problem. Have not seen it on AppleTv though. 

Let's see how many people this helps. If not, it a clear all programming then reset Tivo but I think this is a Netflix issue.


----------



## cbessant (Jun 9, 2004)

This is a "new" Roamio and Mini installation. I didn't need Bolt as I'm doing OTA, HULU and Amazon Prime Video. Using Amazon Prime Video today, once the video started the remote control wouldn't work (Play, Pause, TiVo button). 7 days ago I watched a video on Amazon, no problems. 

I called Amazon and suggested I purge the cache; powered off the Roamio and Mini, waited a few minutes then restarted both. Amazon Video is working fine with the remote. 

What I find odd is having to reboot/clear the cache after only one week of very light usage. I'm not new to TiVo, been using it for years with DirecTV (yeah, I know it is 7 years old...), and now I'm ready to ditch DTV and move streaming and OTA. Anyone else experience this type of behavior? Did I make a mistake taking this platform delivery leap?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

xberk said:


> For the record.
> 
> For the past four or five weeks I had a problem streaming from Netflix or Amazon Prime Video on my new Bolt. No error message other than generic "No can do. Try again later" type message.
> 
> ...


Just went through this for a second time. Every day lately I have been having the same issue with both Amazon and Netflix. Maybe this time it will stick.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

dnorth12 said:


> Just went through this for a second time. Every day lately I have been having the same issue with both Amazon and Netflix. Maybe this time it will stick.


Nope didn't last the night.


----------



## mgmcotton (Apr 16, 2003)

cbessant said:


> This is a "new" Roamio and Mini installation. I didn't need Bolt as I'm doing OTA, HULU and Amazon Prime Video. Using Amazon Prime Video today, once the video started the remote control wouldn't work (Play, Pause, TiVo button). 7 days ago I watched a video on Amazon, no problems.
> 
> I called Amazon and suggested I purge the cache; powered off the Roamio and Mini, waited a few minutes then restarted both. Amazon Video is working fine with the remote.
> 
> What I find odd is having to reboot/clear the cache after only one week of very light usage. I'm not new to TiVo, been using it for years with DirecTV (yeah, I know it is 7 years old...), and now I'm ready to ditch DTV and move streaming and OTA. Anyone else experience this type of behavior? Did I make a mistake taking this platform delivery leap?


If you Google the error message you will see this happens across multiple platforms. The problem is that when it first starts and you follow the instructions, it reoccurs. I think this is a Netflix problem that might not be corrected anytime soon.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

mgmcotton said:


> If you Google the error message you will see this happens across multiple platforms. The problem is that when it first starts and you follow the instructions, it reoccurs. I think this is a Netflix problem that might not be corrected anytime soon.


I have found the issue on both Amazon and Netflix at the same time. It happens on both of my Bolts. Not to argue, but I think this is a TiVo issue. And unlikely a HDMI cable issue as both would have to fail at the same time.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention that I have no issue when viewing on my Samsung Q9 via its apps. I just don't prefer to view it that way because the audio is only through the Q9 speakers instead of my amp.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I have Tivo calling me back in a bit can anyone tell me if this is fixed you all? Does it do the same thing on the edge does anyone know? Our Roamio never had this problem and we watch Netflix and Prime all the time. We do have a smart TV and Roku but we like to just watch from the bolt easier and I like using that remote. A week ago they had me do what most have done. I haven't done this one post where someone cleared cache but I unchecked P & N they were checked as favorites I ran a connection signed out of both apps rebooted Tivo did another connection signed back into apps rechecked them and it was working at that time. The mini's work fine it's jus the bolt. Now I didn't unplug the Bolt I just did a restart from the remote. My husband doesn't know if we need to ask them to send us another one. But I think our message just says cannot be played at this time try again later. I called back yesterday and she was going to transfer me to some other higher up tech support and I didn't have time nor did I want to do everything they told me to do last week again I had to leave for work. So they are calling me back here soon. I told her it's a known problem on the Tivo Community Forum. But is it a bolt problem or is with the Netflix and Prime? Just wondering if it's still going on since I see these post from 2019. Thanks!

Edit: Tivo told me rebooting through the Tivo is the same as unplugging it for so long. I said I read 3 minutes I don't remember but she had me do the exact same thing I did last week uncheck Amazon & Prime run 2 tivo connections log out log back in run another connection of course it's working now but we'll see how long it will last.



xberk said:


> For the record.
> 
> For the past four or five weeks I had a problem streaming from Netflix or Amazon Prime Video on my new Bolt. No error message other than generic "No can do. Try again later" type message.
> 
> ...


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had this issue with one of my Bolts for a long time. Finally got a Tivo Stream 4K which works all the time and (if need arises) reboots faster, and offers me Prime, Netflix, HBO/Max, Disney+ etc...I assume that the Tivo Stream 4k is the future of streaming for Tivo.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

xberk said:


> I've had this issue with one of my Bolts for a long time. Finally got a Tivo Stream 4K which works all the time and (if need arises) reboots faster, and offers me Prime, Netflix, HBO/Max, Disney+ etc...I assume that the Tivo Stream 4k is the future of streaming for Tivo.


Well we don't need a stream we have Roku and smart TV. Just like using Netflix and Prime from the Bolt cause of the remote. But I just hate that she had me do the same thing I did last week and I'm sure it's going to happen again. I wonder if the Edge has the same problem.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> I wonder if the Edge has the same problem.


Not an issue with all Bolts or Edge's. My Bolt works fine these services. My guess is this looks like a problem with your network or possibly your Bolt. I know you don't want to use your TV for access to these services, but do they work OK on your TV? I would hope your using an Ethernet cable and not WiFi on your TiVo to access these services. If your using WiFi, my guess is its your wireless router.

You also may want to reboot your network.. Example, cable modem and router. Do it in order.....

Unplug your cable modem
Turn off your router
Wait 1 min
Plug in your cable modem
Wait 1 min
Turn ON your router
Reboot your TiVo

TEST......

If all fails, you have a choice.. Use your TV or ask TiVo for a replacement. A replacement will cost you $50.00 or more if your not paying monthly/annually. Not worth it IMO... But if you really like that remote... you will need to pay up. Also, getting another Bolt may not fix your issue. Until you determine that the TiVo is the issue, you may spend $50.00 (or $400.00 for an Edge) and still have the same problem.

Good Luck.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

tommiet said:


> Not an issue with all Bolts or Edge's. My Bolt works fine these services. My guess is this looks like a problem with your network or possibly your Bolt. I know you don't want to use your TV for access to these services, but do they work OK on your TV? I would hope your using an Ethernet cable and not WiFi on your TiVo to access these services. If your using WiFi, my guess is its your wireless router.
> 
> You also may want to reboot your network.. Example, cable modem and router. Do it in order.....
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just knew it was happening to others on here I had read about it before we started having problems. It didn't do it in the beginning. But yes the services work fine using the TV or Roku which is what we use when they don't work through the bolt. And yes our Bolt is Ethernet. But after I did what Tivo had me do for the 2nd time yesterday it worked last night. We'll see how long it last. I just didn't know if others on here with the same problem were still having it. We can watch through other devices but yes I like using the Tivo remote for everything. And Netflix and Prim e work on the Roku and not the Bolt so I didn't think it was our network but who knows. We rent out cable modem and router through Spectrum.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks! I just knew it was happening to others on here I had read about it before we started having problems. It didn't do it in the beginning. But yes the services work fine using the TV or Roku which is what we use when they don't work through the bolt. And yes our Bolt is Ethernet. But after I did what Tivo had me do for the 2nd time yesterday it worked last night. We'll see how long it last. I just didn't know if others on here with the same problem were still having it. We can watch through other devices but yes I like using the Tivo remote for everything. And Netflix and Prim e work on the Roku and not the Bolt so I didn't think it was our network but who knows. We rent out cable modem and router through Spectrum.


I also have Spectrum, but use my own router. If you have not, reboot your router and try again. Hard wired connection would be better.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

tommiet said:


> I also have Spectrum, but use my own router. If you have not, reboot your router and try again. Hard wired connection would be better.


Well I think my husband has rebooted the router but I will have him do that if the problem comes back. So far after Tivo having us do everything a 2nd time it's working for now. And we are Ethernet not wifi on the bolt.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok so in the past 2 or 3 weeks I've called Tivo 3 or 4 times already. Every time I have to uncheck Tivo and Amazon from the list run Tivo connection twice reboot Tivo etc.. Netflix and Prime will work for a few days then stop working again it just happened again and my husband has rebooted the modem and router we've done everything. He even bought all new HDMI cables and out speed went up from 70 something to 90 something. So today Tivo tells me I never had a succeeded connection even though it said succeeded. I said oh so if I don't have a succeeded connection does that mean Netflix and Prime won't work and she said correct. I said well how come the past 3 times I've called and done all this it has been working and says succeeded and it works for a few days then quits. She said well lets do this and I ran the connection twice rebooted she had me make sure mocha settings and something ip address I think were set right and then she claims I'm all fixed. I said can you mark my account that you guarantee after doing the same thing a 4th time iIm finally fixed? She wouldn't escalate it higher up she did say she sent as refresh to the box to refresh the box and the apps and that I am fixed and if within 24 to 48 hours it happens again than call back to escalate. I know most people use Roku or other devices but I like using the Bolt cause of the remote.

I also asked her if this was a known problem and if others are calling in about it cause I had read here about problems and she said no I said oh so I am the only one and she said yes. It's Ridiculous! Do you think it has to do with me calling Netlix or Amazon or or does Tivo need to update their apps which is what someone had said before? I just told the lady expect me to call back in a few days and please note my account I called again and did the same thing a 4th time.

Also does anyone know but whenever we watch Amazon on the Bolt it never takes us to where we left off on a series? I just looked at the Mini and it was at the right spot.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

We just gave up! After calling Tivo so many times having us do the same thing over and over. And yes I think maybe something did have to do with our network. We have Spectrum and I've been wanting to get our own router for a while now. Even our phones say internet not connected sometimes and we get this ! mark. But we got a new Sony Bravio TV and we watch everything through it cause of Dolby and our Nakamichi soundbar. I only use the Tivo to watch recordings and that's it. Hubby wants to get rid of cable and just subscribe to different services but I love Tivo and have it since the 1st one.

We weren't getting reload tab error unexpected error. Our would say cannot play at this time and something else. It's been so long I don't know I gave up and I got tired of Tivo asknig me to do the same thing over and over. But I came to think it was either the Netflix App but Prime did it on occasion too or it was out Network really. I want a new router! Our phones do Wifi 6 and our new phone were getting this week will do 6E whatever that is.


----------

